

The China Study: Fact or Fallacy? - scottshapiro
http://rawfoodsos.com/2010/07/07/the-china-study-fact-or-fallac/

======
parallax7d
Can someone tldr this? Basically meat is bad, but whey is ok, and soy isn't
quite as good as once thought?

~~~
hugh3
tldr: "Fallacy"

Slightly longer version: some dude published a book which said that eating
meat is bad. This article says said book is largely BS. So go eat some meat.

My opinion: Complete BS outweighs good science by a factor of several thousand
to one, when it comes to nutrition. There's no particularly strong evidence
that one diet is _significant_ better than any other, so as long as you're not
fat or malnourished you're probably doing 90% as well as you possibly could
be. So relax and stop reading fifteen-thousand-word articles debunking the
statistics in some diet book.

~~~
shin_lao
I really agree with you when you say trying to find correlation with a
specific food ingredient and one or several diseases is a fallacy in itself.

That being said there is some strong evidence that the _Okinawa diet_ is
extremely good for the health. Note that the key word is "diet", meaning it's
not just one single food ingredient. Actually that "diet" is actually more a
lifestyle than a mere diet.

Generally speaking a healthy life isn't difficult: regular exercise, don't
overeat, avoid refined sugars and alcohol, no soda, no fast food and most
important: enjoy yourself!

~~~
Evgeny
_That being said there is some strong evidence that the _Okinawa diet_ is
extremely good for the health._

Actually, I tried to find out what the Okinawa diet is, but I found
contradictory information. For example, some sources say that it is nearly
vegetarian, some say that they eat significant amount of pork and cook on pork
lard. Also, I found some articles about research on Okinawa centenarians
genetics and some genes were identified that correlate with longevity. So it
might not be just about the diet.

I would appreciate any links on Okinawa diet, as long as they can be
considered credible.

